# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  EBook-How I Found Freedom In An Unfree World By Harry Browne.

## Rael

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4669582

One of the best books I have ever read.


How I Found Freedom in an Unfree World is a Handbook for Personal Liberty  showing you how to use libertarian principles to make your life much freer right now. It presents a unique libertarian view of morality, government, society, and human nature. Part I identifies the mental traps that are so easy to fall into  traps that prevent you from being as free as you could be. Part II provides specific techniques you can use today to obtain greater freedom from government, from societal restrictions, and from business, personal, and family problems. Part III shows how to make necessary changes to a freer life right now.

While Harry waited and hoped for a free society, he made sure that his own life was as free and happy as possible. Using the same libertarian principles that would underlie a free society, he created a successful and joyous life for himself and his family. He put these principles and techniques into his book, How I Found Freedom in an Unfree World. In the book youll find ways to obtain greater freedom from government, freedom from social restrictions, freedom from business problems, personal problems, family problems, and freedom from the treadmill.

How I Found Freedom in an Unfree World will not only put you on the path to a freer, happier life, it will inspire almost anyone to take greater responsibility for his own life  to quit focusing on the shortcomings of others and use the sovereignty one does have to take control of ones own life and make the most of it. How I Found Freedom in an Unfree World can make your life much freer and happier.

----------


## Truth Warrior

*One of my long time favorites.* 

*Thanks!* 

*Free yourself first!*

----------


## liberteebell

I <3 Harry Browne and wish he was still alive to see how the Freedom movement has grown.  RIP, Harry!

----------


## Conza88

Got the book.... hmmmm 

Don't think it is the solution though.

----------


## Truth Warrior

> Got the book.... hmmmm 
> 
> Don't think it is the solution though.


 *Not "the solution" but "a solution".  A free society is created one by one.<IMHO>  Just lose the "governmentality".   It's very hard to fight an enemy that maintains an outpost in your mind.*

----------


## Rael

> Don't think it is the solution though.


Depends on what you see the problem as.

Are you referring to the books skepticism about getting involved in issues?

----------


## Deborah K

> *  It's very hard to fight an enemy that maintains an outpost in your mind.*


Wow!!  Very well put, TW.

----------


## gls

Thanks. I've been meaning to read this but it is out of print.

----------


## Truth Warrior

> Wow!! Very well put, TW.


 *Thanks! But the idea is not totally original with me.*

----------


## Deborah K

> *Thanks! But the idea is not totally original with me.*


ahh...well...

I'd like to download this book but the site is wanting me to sign up for Torrent.

----------


## Truth Warrior

> ahh...well...
> 
> I'd like to download this book but the site is wanting me to sign up for Torrent.


 * Torrent may just be your best shot.* 

*Here's a book review.* 
*http://www.thefreemanonline.org/departments/book-review-how-i-found-freedom-in-an-unfree-world-by-harry-browne/print/*

----------


## gls

> ahh...well...
> 
> I'd like to download this book but the site is wanting me to sign up for Torrent.


It sounds like you need to download/install a bittorent client.

http://www.bittorrent.com/btusers/download/

----------


## Conza88

> Depends on what you see the problem as.
> 
> Are you referring to the books skepticism about getting involved in issues?


Correct. Lot of it agree with. But you simply can't get away, world government - RFID chips being used for digital money, considered terrorist if you don't get a chip. Can't trade without it. Got to fight it. Can't just sit by. It sucks alright, but that is the nature of the leviathan.




> Thanks. I've been meaning to read this but it is out of print.


$70 USD cost me..

----------


## Rael

> Correct. Lot of it agree with. But you simply can't get away, world government - RFID chips being used for digital money, considered terrorist if you don't get a chip. Can't trade without it. Got to fight it. Can't just sit by. It sucks alright, but that is the nature of the leviathan.


I don't think he meant that you should never get involved in issue, but rather should decide if it's really something important to you, or if you are just letting something consume your life when you could improve it by doing other things...and of course he did get involved himself as he ran twice for president.

----------


## Conza88

> I don't think he meant that you should never get involved in issue, but rather should decide if it's really something important to you, or if you are just letting something consume your life when you could improve it by doing other things...and of course he did get involved himself as he ran twice for president.


Yeah, Lew Rockwell I think mentioned on his blog one time, he later regretted parts of that book or something. Aspects of it, relating to what we are discussing.

----------


## muzzled dogg

i started readin this and it aint nothin special yet but i'm gonna keep goin

----------

